# Population Genetics > Y-DNA Haplogroups > T >  New Branch of T discovered

## Dorquest

I just had a Big Y test for my Uncle on my mother’s side of the Family completed. The ending subclade was only CTS-6507 approx. 4,500 years ago. The last name of my Uncle - mother’s maiden name is Ambler - this did match another Ambler, and most of his former private mutations, both sides come from England. They most likely came over in the Norman invasion from France in the 1200’s. This had no other previous matches and will be a new branch coming off from CTS-6507. I guess new information is still being gathered. Seems little bit unusual thou considering the many people already tested. The deep family history will for now remain a mystery!!!

----------


## torzio

> I just had a Big Y test for my Uncle on my mother’s sideof the Family completed. The ending subclade was only CTS-6507 approx. 4,500years ago. The last name of my Uncle - mother’s maiden name is Ambler - thisdid match another Ambler, and most of his former private mutations, both sidescome from England. They most likely came over in the Normaninvasion from France in the 1200’s. This had no other previous matches and willbe a new branch coming off from CTS-6507. I guess new information is stillbeing gathered. Seems little bit unusual thou considering the many people alreadytested. The deep family history will for now remain a mystery!!!


This branch belongs to the T1a1 branch, and the oldest i can see is an italian and a portuguese.....if you are part of ftdna, then write to Gareth of the ftdna T project

----------


## Dorquest

That has already been done. It is a current work in progress, expressed should be updated shortly.

"""Yes, it will be a new branch, it looks like FTDNA are on the case.No connections with anyone else in the database going back 4,500 years, so it'sa mystery where your ancestors had been travelling before they settled down inEngland. """

Gareth

----------


## Dorquest

Looks like they have updated the T1a1 Branch under CTS6507, appears the new branch is BY-182583. Only my Uncle and his somewhat distant cousin from England sharing this subclade for now, about a 4,500 year gap. Both with the same last name Ambler. I had the somewhat same thing happen on my paternal line. I tested positive for R1B - L21, DF13. Obviously very common in Western Europe. But so far after DF13 approx. 4,000 years ago, no other hits? Maybe they both went thru a severe bottleneck, guess I'm lucky to be here.

----------


## torzio

Potential new branch for T1a2
Albanian Lorik Cana is T-CTS933 positive and negative for everything below this snp
His surname seemed italian , but i could find only 1 x Cana in lombardia, but there are 77 x Canna in lombardy and piedmont
He did marry an italian from there though
.......
I did find a corfu person with T-Z19945 which i will investigate

----------


## torzio

> Potential new branch for T1a2
> Albanian Lorik Cana is T-CTS933 positive and negative for everything below this snp
> His surname seemed italian , but i could find only 1 x Cana in lombardia, but there are 77 x Canna in lombardy and piedmont
> He did marry an italian from there though
> .......
> I did find a corfu person with T-Z19945 which i will investigate


The corfu person matches another from zagreb

----------

